# SWAT raid for uncut lawn?



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

I mean, really? A Swat raid for uncut grass and unkempt bushes?

SWAT raid at Organic Farm


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

Yep. That's how they roll now. Send in SWAT for everything, even minor stuff. It's the beginning of the show of force and the "need to comply" by subjects of the United States.

I mean after all, if the Department of Education will conduct a SWAT raid for fraud (white collar crime) on a house the person doesn't live at anymore, handcuff and face plant the estranged husband and send the kids off with social services, why not raid somebody for an unkempt lawn? Unfortunately we have to many LE sympathetic judges to sue for this kind of behavior.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

I guess I can understand how the SWAT team could have shown up to the organic farm. It is Texas after all. I am guessing they heard the police were going to serve a bunch of hippies and the SWAT guys just tagged along (unpaid) for the opportunity to punch them in the junk. (I would if I were on the Arlington, TX police force.)

But sending the SWAT to raid the Amish for milk?!?


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Wisconsin last month. 13 MAN SWAT team to an animal rescue place to get 1 white tail fawn. They use an air plane to map the place and take pictures of the fawn.
They tore the place up help everyone at gun point most of the day. The Fawn was just sitting in the barn. They never even ask where it was.
They shot it and left.
Government is out of control


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

The warrant was for an illegal marijuana grow not for uncut lawns. I have to agree that the SWAT teams are getting out of control in this country especially after watching what went on in Boston. Even my town's police department got an armored vehicle. Mind you they can't afford tires or gas for it but they got one!

I do understand why a SWAT team was used on an illegal grow because any other way the people would escape or the evidence destroyed. Enter fast with enough people. I'm sure most would agree that you prepare for the worst and entering a situation and being out gunned is a bad thing. The story about the deer just sounds ridiculous and I have no idea what went on there.


----------



## BigCheeseStick (Aug 7, 2013)

LMAO!

"The police seized "17 blackberry bushes, 15 okra plants, 14 tomatillo plants ... native grasses and sunflowers," after holding residents inside at gunpoint for at least a half-hour."

And yet people still think if Martial Law is ever implemented local police and military will make exceptions and be forgiving because "those guys are US citizens just like us". :/


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

Meangreen said:


> I do understand why a SWAT team was used on an illegal grow because any other way the people would escape or the evidence destroyed. Enter fast with enough people. I'm sure most would agree that you prepare for the worst and entering a situation and being out gunned is a bad thing.


Yeah, but it wasn't an illegal grow. That was the excuse, not the reason. It's hard to get a warrant for "terrorizing hippies," even in Texas.

She's a witch! My cow got sick, so she must be! Burn her, burn her!

Are we really at the point where an unsubstantiated report from a pissed off neighbor can trigger a full blown SWAT invasion?


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

Prepadoodle said:


> Yeah, but it wasn't an illegal grow. That was the excuse, not the reason. It's hard to get a warrant for "terrorizing hippies," even in Texas.
> 
> She's a witch! My cow got sick, so she must be! Burn her, burn her!
> 
> Are we really at the point where an unsubstantiated report from a pissed off neighbor can trigger a full blown SWAT invasion?


You have to admit that the article is very biased. I wouldn't doubt that there was a warrant for an illegal grow and due to poor intel or poor police work it was unfounded.


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

Meangreen, I can't help but notice that your latest response was your 666th post! 

He's a witch, burn him!


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

Sweet!!! I'am left handed so momma probably worshipped satan


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Meangreen said:


> Sweet!!! I'am left handed so momma probably worshipped satan


Great - that's all we need; a satan worshiping south-paw. I suppose next you are going to tell us your pop is a rodeo clown.


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

Inor said:


> Great - that's all we need; a satan worshiping south-paw. I suppose next you are going to tell us your pop is a rodeo clown.


Carny at a freak show, small hands, smelled like cabbage.


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

Inor said:


> Great - that's all we need; a satan worshiping south-paw. I suppose next you are going to tell us your pop is a rodeo clown.


All I have to say is "Left Hand, Right Mind". Don't be jealous of us.


----------



## Scotty12 (Jan 5, 2013)

Another problem is that they worry about some stupid shit and other things like drug dealing they let go on right in front of them.


----------



## BigCheeseStick (Aug 7, 2013)

Scotty12 said:


> Another problem is that they worry about some stupid shit and other things like drug dealing they let go on right in front of them.


WOOAAA! You've been to Myrtle Beach?!? Not being involved I can't confirm, but the rumor around town has long been that the police dispatch sends out group texts to warn a select group of dealers anytime something about them comes up. They cleaned out a BUNCH of cops recently over it, but from what is to be seen, nothings changed.


----------

